# Review: CustomLowz Enclosures (Avoid!)



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Wanted to share my AWFUL experience with Justin Przytulski / CustomLowz enclosures, in hopes that anyone searching for a custom subwoofer box builder doesn’t make the same mistake that I did. 

He / CustomLowz advertises and posts a lot on Facebook, which is where I found them. I contacted him there in March of 2020 to build me a fairly simple, sealed box. He quoted “3-4 months” to get it to me, and he still hasn’t even STARTED it.

Yes, over a YEAR AND A HALF later and he hasn’t even STARTED my box yet, but is instead posting his assembly line products to sell off-the-shelf, even though he has a deposit for my custom order and is over a year late on delivery with it.

There have been no attempts from him to reach out on his own and say, “hey sorry I’m late. The reason is ____.” I had to go out of my way and ask wtf is going on every few months just to stay in the loop for something that i paid a deposit for already.

And that deposit he requires - he makes you use PayPal which will not refund your money after the “3-4 month” lead time he tells you initially. Seems like 1 big planned scam to screw over customers and keep their money without ever making them a product.

I thought I was very fair and within my right to ask for my deposit to be refunded last month (over a full YEAR after i was supposed to receive my box), but Justin’s reasoning for saying “no” was, “I’ve replied to all your emails and it says on my website no refunds.” 🙄 Again, he hadn’t / hasn’t even STARTED building my box yet. And now he won’t reply to my emails anymore, either, and blocked me from messaging him through FB.

Look elsewhere and BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

How much was the deposit if you do not mind sharing?


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

cman said:


> How much was the deposit if you do not mind sharing?


$255, which is 50% of the quoted price for my box.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Sounds like he’s running a scam. Maybe contact the BBB or the attorney general, but you’ll probably have to take him to small claims court.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

NW JLUR said:


> Sounds like he’s running a scam. Maybe contact the BBB or the attorney general, but you’ll probably have to take him to small claims court.


Judge Judy!!!


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Never heard of the guy but hopefully you saved someone else from going through this.

Come on Dave, Judge Judy! This should be handled by the professionals like this guy.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i assume you have blown up his facebook and insta page?


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> i assume you have blown up his facebook and insta page?


I don’t have Instagram, but yes I posted on his FB business page and he blocked me there and deleted my posts and comments.

I posted on some other car audio / “subwoofer box builders” pages on FB though and have received a lot of replies there, including some from the business owner. So fingers crossed he just sends me the refund I requested…

We’ll see.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

KtrainHurricane said:


> I don’t have Instagram, but yes I posted on his FB business page and he blocked me there and deleted my posts and comments.
> 
> I posted on some other car audio / “subwoofer box builders” pages on FB though and have received a lot of replies there, including some from the business owner. So fingers crossed he just sends me the refund I requested…
> 
> We’ll see.


Get your state States Attorney General involved, get all your text messages ,paper work if any and anything that will SHOW PROOF that you paid him a deposit and any replies from said person(Vendor) and fill out the forms from the Attorney General`s office and watch this guy start to squirm big time...it may take a month but you will get results...I hve done this to companies that did not want to pay me as an independent-contractor and from guys like who you are dealing with...Posting **** on FB ain`t gonna moved the needle...puts some real fire under his ass and watch him squirm.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If you are across different state lines, you're better off just dropping it and counting it as a loss. I was going to pursue money from a member on here (looking at you, Deadlier, aka Josh Kleckner) who still owes me 4k. My lawyer told me 4k wasn't going to be enough to justify the hassle going over state lines.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Wanted to share my AWFUL experience with Justin Przytulski / CustomLowz enclosures, in hopes that anyone searching for a custom subwoofer box builder doesn’t make the same mistake that I did.


Do you know where he is located?


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> If you are across different state lines, you're better off just dropping it and counting it as a loss. I was going to pursue money from a member on here (looking at you, Deadlier, aka Josh Kleckner) who still owes me 4k. *My lawyer *told me 4k wasn't going to be enough to justify the hassle going over state lines.


No true I worked for a company based in Florida I live in Illinois,worked for a company in Based in Ohio and they did`nt want to pay me for work done in Illinois and Missouri multiple state lines and I got paid my enforcement from_* Illinois Attorney General`s office*_,they hurried up and paid me and asked me if there was anything else they could do to make sure I was compensated...I`m sorry Skizer it sounds like either you had a Lazy lawyer or he was just dumb


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jrouter766 said:


> No true I worked for a company based in Florida I live in Illinois,worked for a company in Based in Ohio and they did`nt want to pay me for work done in Illinois and Missouri multiple state lines and I got paid my enforcement from_* Illinois Attorney General`s office*_,they hurried up and paid me and asked me if there was anything else they could do to make sure I was compensated...I`m sorry Skizer it sounds like either you had a Lazy lawyer or he was just dumb


That's a completely different scenario. Owed wages is not the same situation. At all.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Do you know where he is located?


No, I don’t. And he’s since blocked me on Facebook so now I can’t even look at his personal page to check and see if his location is listed there.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jrouter766 said:


> No true I worked for a company based in Florida I live in Illinois,worked for a company in Based in Ohio and they did`nt want to pay me for work done in Illinois and Missouri multiple state lines and I got paid my enforcement from_* Illinois Attorney General`s office*_,they hurried up and paid me and asked me if there was anything else they could do to make sure I was compensated...I`m sorry Skizer it sounds like either you had a Lazy lawyer or he was just dumb


This isn't even a similar scenario lol.. my lawyer is also a county judge, so idk about dumb.
I guess this is why he asked what state. Will vary from state to state.


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

KtrainHurricane said:


> No, I don’t. And he’s since blocked me on Facebook so now I can’t even look at his personal page to check and see if his location is listed there.



Here ya go
*CustomLowz*
8300 US-19, Port Richey, FL 34668, USA

He looks like a very _special_ individual...

Good luck!


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> SkizeR said:
> 
> 
> > If you are across different state lines, you're better off just dropping it and counting it as a loss. I was going to pursue money from a member on here (looking at you, Deadlier, aka Josh Kleckner) who still owes me 4k. My lawyer told me 4k wasn't going to be enough to justify the hassle going over state lines.
> ...


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

you waited 18 months for a product you paid $255 for, bigger question is why did you wait this long, sorry but your money is gone, write it off as a loss and your stupidity an move on


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

addissimo said:


> Here ya go
> *CustomLowz*
> 8300 US-19, Port Richey, FL 34668, USA
> 
> ...


ROAD-TRIP....!


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> ROAD-TRIP....!


Right...all he has to do is file a report in the county that he lives in.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

addissimo said:


> Here ya go
> *CustomLowz*
> 8300 US-19, Port Richey, FL 34668, USA
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Porsche said:


> you waited 18 months for a product you paid $255 for, bigger question is why did you wait this long, sorry but your money is gone, write it off as a loss and your stupidity an move on


Because when I did reach out every few months, he gave me what seemed like genuine reasons as to why my box was delayed, and was convincing about it being “next in line” and “worth the wait.”

But go ahead and keep calling me “stupid” for trying to be a good person and give this young businessman the benefit-of-the-doubt, because THAT’S helpful and totally necessary… 🙄


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Right...all he has to do is file a report in the county that he lives in.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what type of report am I supposed to file?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Because when I did reach out every few months, he gave me what seemed like genuine reasons as to why my box was delayed, and was convincing about it being “next in line” and “worth the wait.”
> 
> But go ahead and keep calling me “stupid” for trying to be a good person and give this young businessman the benefit-of-the-doubt, because THAT’S helpful and totally necessary… 🙄


like i said, lesson learned, move on, its $255 bucks, thats not life changing and if it is than you definately did not need a enclosure, good luck


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Porsche said:


> like i said, lesson learned, move on, its $255 bucks, thats not life changing and if it is than you definately did not need a enclosure, good luck


Not sure why you find it necessary to be a pompous a**hole.

Also, you spelled “definitely” wrong. But you keep living your life better than the rest of us, because you obviously are, big homie. 👌


PS - I drive a Porsche, too. You ain’t special.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

I emailed Justin yesterday as he requested. He informed me that he doesn’t have PayPal anymore (my original method of paying the deposit). I suggested cash or a check in the mail, or Venmo. He denied all of those, and instead offered “Walmart-Walmart” but I honestly don’t even know what that is. I replied asking if he could just mail me a check as it seems to be the most simple and professional option, and he stopped responding. I reached out again this morning, and this was the response I received…


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds like he’s trying to do money transfer through Walmart. Like a currency exchange type situation.


----------



## x550ciLX (Jan 16, 2017)

All of it sounds like "going out of business" to me.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what type of report am I supposed to file?


Theft by deception in Florida will work. 
The reason these types of thefts are such a pain in the ass is the report has to be filed in the county where the person lives or the actual crime occurs. 
Sometimes both. 
And you have to be in person. Wright the statement with a witness. 
But if you go to the County in Florida and file a theft by deception report at the sheriff's office a detective will contact you In a few days and if your story can be proven somewhat they will issue a warrant. 
But is 250 worth all that? Maybe to prove a point. 
If you could find q willing member to file it for you and set up a day and time to meet with the detective you could get away with half a days worth of travel maybe.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

KtrainHurricane said:


> I emailed Justin yesterday as he requested. He informed me that he doesn’t have PayPal anymore (my original method of paying the deposit). I suggested cash or a check in the mail, or Venmo. He denied all of those, and instead offered “Walmart-Walmart” but I honestly don’t even know what that is. I replied asking if he could just mail me a check as it seems to be the most simple and professional option, and he stopped responding. I reached out again this morning, and this was the response I received…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318702


Same thing as western union pretty much. Show and ID. Sign for it. Take the cash. Simple but time consuming.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Start blasting these screenshots in SPL focused facebook groups. This guys target demographic is not some small sound quality based forum


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Porsche said:


> like i said, lesson learned, move on, its $255 bucks, thats not life changing and if it is than you definately did not need a enclosure, good luck


are you always a D$ck or is it just on the internet? Calling people stupid. Either provide a solution or sit back and say nothing. I get you have more money than god, but to some 200 bucks, hell any money is hard earned and they either want product or money back. Since you have it like that and its not life changing, send the guy the $255 you are calling out.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

To the OP, take the Wamart refund (cash) and move on, don't worry about blasting him after that...


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Jroo said:


> are you always a D$ck or is it just on the internet? Calling people stupid. Either provide a solution or sit back and say nothing. I get you have more money than god, but to some 200 bucks, hell any money is hard earned and they either want product or money back. Since you have it like that and its not life changing, send the guy the $255 you are calling out.


I don’t think you can contain that amount of d!ckdom to just the internet! It has to flow out of his pores!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Confucius says: this is rapidly moving towards being locked....


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Good lord, it's $250 and 18 months later and still dealing with it. Take the walmart money and buy a christmas gift for someone. The stress will be gone and you and someone else will be much happier.


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Same thing as western union pretty much. Show and ID. Sign for it. Take the cash. Simple but time consuming.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Theft by deception in Florida will work.
> The reason these types of thefts are such a pain in the ass is the report has to be filed in the county where the person lives or the actual crime occurs.
> Sometimes both.
> And you have to be in person. Wright the statement with a witness.
> ...


Thank you. I’m gonna look into it


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

KtrainHurricane said:


> Not sure why you find it necessary to be a pompous a**hole.
> 
> Also, you spelled “definitely” wrong. But you keep living your life better than the rest of us, because you obviously are, big homie. 👌
> 
> ...


not trying to be an a55 but come on, 18 monthes

never said anything about living my life better than you or anyone on here for that matter, however, i am clearly more intelligent than most on here, homie

glad you have a porsche, they are great aren't they


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Jroo said:


> are you always a D$ck or is it just on the internet? Calling people stupid. Either provide a solution or sit back and say nothing. I get you have more money than god, but to some 200 bucks, hell any money is hard earned and they either want product or money back. Since you have it like that and its not life changing, send the guy the $255 you are calling out.


d1ck, not really, just call it the way i see it, thats the problem with folks nowadays, they want to be coddled, i find it better to just tell the truth. solution, i did, move on. more money than God, naw, but im not stupid either and wouldn't send a stranger money without a lot of legit references, etc etc and i damn sure wouldn't let it drag out for 18 months, sorry if i hurt your feelings but thats pretty damn stupid, later


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Was it Porky Pig who used to say:

*That's All Folks!*


----------

